# 硬拆



## Nicodi2

朋友们你们好，

我在 '人民的名义' 里头听到了硬拆这个说法。
上下文如下: 
政府已经答应不硬拆了 （我们工厂）。

这里硬拆是指拆掉且不给补贴吗？

感谢你们的回复！

新年快乐！


----------



## Skatinginbc

硬 = 強制、強行
硬拆 = 強制拆除


Nicodi2 said:


> 不给补贴吗？


該詞未涵涉補貼事宜 (The word does not deal with the issue of compensation).


----------



## philchinamusical

其实是“强拆”，但是“有关部门”不允许这个词出现在影视作品里，所以要“曲线表达”。这个我拿不出证据来的，但是我们戏剧行业都知道这个事实上是存在的。


----------



## fyl

意思和"强拆"差不多，但不能改为强拆(不论有关部门让不让)。强拆是贬义词，与此处语气不符。

另外强拆二字肯定是出现过的，比如电视剧《人民的名义》台词剧本字幕（第6集）-中文台词网，就是有明显的贬义。


----------



## Skatinginbc

硬拆不也是貶義？ "硬"是"霸王硬上弓"、"硬來" 的 "硬", 就是人家不答應, 卻強硬著幹, 猶如強姦.


----------



## fyl

意思差别很微妙，不好解释。

按汉典硬字的解释：
2. 刚强有力：强～。～朗。～实。～气（ａ．刚强，有骨气；ｂ．有正当理由，于心无愧。“气”读轻声）。～骨头。欺软怕～。
3. 固执；勉强：生～。～撑。～是。～顶。～挺。生拉～拽。
强硬是2，硬是3。

另外，贬义与否并非由字面解释来确定。强拆是一个固定词组，有它特定的涵义，它是贬义并非是因为“强”这个字是贬义（事实上，“强迫”也不一定是贬义，要看语境；而“强拆”二字就已经自带语境了）。而硬拆是两个词，它可以是贬义也可以不是贬义。

反正我也解释不清楚。只能说，"政府已经答应不强拆了"是一句非常搞笑的话，在我看来就是病句。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> "硬" 就是人家不答應, 卻強硬著幹, 猶如強姦.


I wholeheartedly agree.


fyl said:


> 而硬拆是两个词，它可以是贬义也可以不是贬义。


Would you be kind enough to give us a case in which it carries little negative connotation?


----------



## fyl

SimonTsai said:


> Would you be kind enough to give us a case in which it carries little negative connotation?


拆除违章建筑，遇到无理阻挠，当然要硬拆。
一切与执法有关的都是“强”或者“硬”，因为法律二字本身就是强硬的，不然一切法院判决都无法执行。本来不论“硬拆”还是“强拆”，都不一定是贬义，很可能是天经地义的，而现在“强拆”已经有了特定的涵义，基本上是贬义了。

在这条台词的语境中，“拆”是肯定的，合情合理合法，是所有人都同意的，没有任何争议，该剧就从来没讨论过要不要拆。在剧情未发展到揭露背后阴谋的时候，“强拆”是非常错误的，而“硬拆”在说话人口中(忘了是谁)可以只是一种不妥的做法、“不硬拆”是更符合人情的做法。
政府已经答应不硬拆了，是说政府已经改进了做法；而政府已经答应不强拆了，就有点莫名其妙，有点像"张三已经答应不犯罪了"，难道"不犯罪"不是必须的吗？"已经答应不犯罪"是浪子回头，还是讽刺？搞不清楚在说什么。


----------



## SimonTsai

fyl said:


> 政府已经答应不硬拆了，是说政府已经改进了做法；而政府已经答应不强拆了，就有点莫名其妙。


Aha! Now I do see some difference.

But the distinction is often subtle enough to be neglected.


> 拆除违章建筑，遇到无理阻挠，当然要硬拆。


Just as a side note: 硬拆 and 強拆 are both more or less informal in comparison with 強制拆除.


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 一切与执法有关的都是“强”或者“硬”


No.  That is 猛於虎的苛政.  
律法是死的, 執法是活的.  强拆之所以為"强"，硬拆之所以為"硬", 是因執法時, 未做好"活的"工作 (e.g., 接触谈判 as in「在拆迁过程中，拆方与被拆方未有接触或正在谈判的时候，拆方通過暴力方式先行将建筑拆卸（或改建）的行为。」

"硬" 是沒商量餘地, 沒談判空間, 不"軟" (e.g., 溫和委婉的態度, 教化勸導), 不"柔" (e.g.,  安撫, 安頓撫恤).


----------



## fyl

逮捕犯罪分子的时候，必须采取强硬措施，比如上手铐、关监狱。你难道要苦口婆心的劝罪犯投降，并且主动呆在监狱里不要出去？
人家欠你钱，法院判他还钱，他肯定不愿意还，请问如果没有强制措施这个判决还有什么意义？
我趁晚上车流少的时候，去大街上搭一个临时建筑，阻碍交通，而且我不愿意拆，请问是否可以强拆？

法律本来就是强制性的，不然要法律干什么，讲道理不就完了吗？
强硬有无不妥，全看语境。



Skatinginbc said:


> 强拆之所以為"强"，硬拆之所以為"硬", 是因執法時, 未做好"活的"工作


No. You are assuming a context. That context is given by 强拆, but not 硬拆. That's the difference between 强拆 and 硬拆. 强拆 is a word with an implied context, whereas 硬拆 is not.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

强拆和硬拆，初始含义是一样的。不过现在在大陆，强拆也确实成为一个固定词汇了，有了专门的含义。硬拆却没有。百度一下，强拆就是强制拆迁的省语。强制拆迁是个法律词汇。

上面是两词的不同点。相同点的话，我相信因为这两个词本来就是同样意思，人们在用的时候，也会把这两个词当成同义词用并随意替换。因此就我个人来说，一楼那句台词改成强拆也无有不可，用强拆的基础含义而非法律术语的含义就好。


----------



## fyl

用强拆的原始含义，当然是可以替换的，我也觉得没问题。
可是就是很多人会自然而然读出“苛政猛于虎”的涵义，这是现实。在这个涵义下，“政府已经答应不硬拆了”这句话就不通了，因为“政府已经答应不行苛政了”这样的话，我是无法想象能在人民的名义里说出来。

另外，从字义上，我也确实觉得“硬拆”跟“强制拆除”完全不是一个意思，大概“硬拆”更接近“强qiang3拆”，而不是“强qiang2拆”。但是这个是只可意会的事情，说不清楚我就不说了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

不了解大陸情況, 沒搞懂你們究竟說什麼. 看到那句子, 我是這樣理解的:
(1) 這樣拆我們工廠可稱為"硬拆" (or 強拆, or 苛政 if you want).
(2) 政府(官方代表), (在與我們談判之後)已經答應不這樣拆了.
(3) 對話中, 可把 "政府已經答應不這樣硬拆(or 強拆 or 強制拆除)了" 說成 "政府已經答應不硬拆(or 強拆)了" or "政府已經答應不行(這樣的)苛政了” if you want.

會不會拆我們工廠? 會! 只答應不會*這樣*硬拆 (or 強拆 or 強制拆除 or whatever you want to call it).


----------



## fyl

我的意思很简单啊，“政府已经答应不行苛政了”这句话本身就有问题，语气和内容不符。语气是平和的，甚至有点高兴，总之是在说一个好消息，至少原句"政府已经答应不硬拆了"是这样的。而内容呢？不行苛政也是很特别的好事吗？是否有点可悲？
(除非你把这句话解释成讽刺，讽刺说话者麻木不仁，但人民的名义是一部宏扬主旋律的电视剧，其中不会有这样的话。)
将硬拆解释成苛政，是不准确的。这句话我读不出批判的意味，意思只是说政府改进不妥的做法而已，并没有说在这以前政府是苛政猛于虎的恶霸。


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 不行苛政也是很特别的好事吗？


Yes, if 在經歷或擔心會有苛政之後.  没病是件好事, 尤其在經歷或擔心會有大病之後


fyl said:


> 除非你把这句话解释成讽刺


不覺得諷刺.


fyl said:


> 但人民的名义是一部宏扬主旋律的电视剧，其中不会有这样的话。


没看過.


fyl said:


> 将硬拆解释成苛政，是不准确的。


硬拆是苛政的一個例子, 像牛是哺乳動物的一個例子. 没說牛等於哺乳動物, 没說硬拆等於苛政.


fyl said:


> 这句话我读不出批判的意味，意思只是说政府改进不妥的做法而已，并没有说在这以前政府是苛政猛于虎的恶霸。


這句話似乎意味: 在這以前擔心官方代表會是苛政猛於虎的惡霸.


----------

